# Lap Top Mouse Button, History?



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Is this keypad mouse button not a built in feature on any lap top any longer? I can't seem to find a new one that has it. 

Above the space bar and then above the B key.


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

I have used a laptop that had that before, also a Dell. Didn't care for it, and didn't really see the point when it still had the touch pad about 2" below. 

IMO, for things like highlighting and dragging/dropping, there's still no substitute for a mouse. I like Logitech mice - the ones with the 'nano receiver' that can be left plugged in to the USB port full time. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826104366


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

That Dell Latitude E6500 in the pic is what I'm typing on. I only use the mouse button and never the mouse pad. I'm looking for a new lap top with more power and a bigger operating sysem, a bigger screen (17"), more accessories such as hdmi and of course, the mouse button. 

I'm interested in this, but no mouse button.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Dell+-+17.3%22+XPS+Laptop+-+8GB+Memory+-+1TB+Hard+Drive+-+Silver/2817237.p;jsessionid=A9D4F0D688FD9B04A6F4C9133A181A0D.bbolsp-app06-15?id=1218353394481&skuId=2817237&st=dell lap top 17&cp=1&lp=2


----------



## horseonthefly (Mar 14, 2012)

The Lenovo Thinkpads still have it. To their credit, my experiences with the quality of Lenovo's business-grade computers have been much better than with dell's. Also, the button is a lot smoother on my Lenovo than on my wife's dell. I do CAD work with mine while hers is hard to deal with on a daily basis.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Lenovo bought out IBM, right?


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

I like this one, and at half the price of the Dell. 

http://www.officedepot.com/a/produc...y3v5lMTG3nBsnLRSw:13ddq0t8b?cm_cat=2000000020

Do they not make a 17" screen? I want a bigger screen due to the new computer will act as a desk top and wil not be moved at all.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Horse, I'm not very pc saavy so what do you think about the AMD Quad core processor? I'm sure it's more than enough for what I can do on a computer but I'd like to stay with Intel, known and trusted. 

I just got off the phone with Office Depot. They do have Lenovo but only up to 15.6". Here's a few others in the 17".

1.) Toshiba 17.3" led, 4 GB mem, 640 hard drive, AMD quad core processor for $499.99, on sale. 


2.) HP 17.3" led 6GB, 750 hard drive, 2nd generation Intel i3 processor, $579.99 with mail in rebate of $50.


3.) Gateway 17.3" led, 6 GB, 750 HD, Intel i7 processor, $749.99. 
. 

Thoughts on these, anyone? The plan would be to use it for business, communicating with the fax machine for scans, internet browsing, e-mails, the usual. Also movies which then the computer would be plugged into the flat screen tv.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I've been real happy with my 64bit Toshiba Satellite L675 and its AMD chipset (nothing against Intel but this chip was more powerful for less money). Monitor is nice and crisp. It has a mousepad thing that has so many features depending on how you touch it or sweep your finger over it that it drives me crazy. I suppose there is a way to disable the different features but I have a little Logitech wireless mouse I use most of the time. It has a nice full size keyboard. Lots of ports and card readers.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

I use a external mouse, due to I hate laptop touchpads. Most of them use the "Tap" feature of the software to simulate the button. Yours looks like left and right are above the pad, and below, along with the same type of "joystick" control, which is just right above the 'B' key.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> I use a external mouse, due to I hate laptop touchpads. Most of them use the "Tap" feature of the software to simulate the button. Yours looks like left and right are above the pad.


 
On the Dell Latitude it is. The middle is a button that allows you to scroll on the page without using the scrolling bar on the right of the screen. 

This is what I want but on a new computer. 

My Dell has 4 GB of RAM of which 3.45 is currently available and 2.26 gh on an Intel Duo Core. I'm not even sure I need a new computer or what exactly I'd benefit from with one other than the LED screen which if I bought a 17" would be much bigger and crisper. 

I think the only thing I really need to do to this thing is upgrade the video card. Movies are not all that great or shows streamed from the internet. 

Just keeping my eyes open for the moment.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Chicago does a high tech recycling event every year or so and people put stuff they don't want on the curb. I live in a very affluent area. A couple of years ago my old laptop blew the bulb for the screen. Cheap $8 part but $300 in labor to replace (I tried and snapped the thin thing) so know the $300 is real labor. I found a beautiful, huge, flat screen LCD monitor sitting on the curb during a recycling weekend and it is still being used with that computer to this day. 

I need portability now and then or I would still be using that computer. It was an Acer and terrible looking from an industrial design standpoint. Technologically it was way ahead of its time and for an incredible price point. The people I gave it to have no issues with it. It had so much memory it could actually run Windows Vista with no problems so far.

Anyhow, before you rush off to get a new computer before you have to do so and are really ready, think about an external monitor for your situation? You can pick up a new flat screen for next to nothing or look on CL. If you don't want all on your desk, get a keyboard and hide the closed laptop under the monitor or under the desk for that matter (just don't block the cooling fan). One company I worked for assigned me a nice laptop because I traveled extensively but when in the office I never opened it---just plugged monitor, keyboard and mouse into it. 

As mentioned I do like this new Toshiba and its monitor is nice. It is heavy as laptops go though. And with the paradigm shift to hardware and particularly tablets? I will probably opt for a desktop again for a computer next time and a nice tablet for portability. 

Still amazes me. I worked in the industry and watched all this happen. My company made a computer that featured pattern recognition that enabled it to learn. You programmed it in nouns and verbs not computer syntax. It prompted "What would you like me to do next?" and if you typed syntax (your own since you wrote in nouns and verbs) it would ask what you really meant. I used the programming language through Windows Vista.

It was built into a desk. The one assigned me around 1975 was $42,000 and had 32K of memory! I bought my first DOS machine (would never buy an Apple product unless I had to) in 1985 for $2700 or so. There have been many more for personal and business use since and a motherboard and component switch out along the way. This laptop was like $600 with way more memory and disc storage than I will use. I can do more with a $150 tablet than I could with that $42,000 machine!


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

I need to see if I can upgrade the video card on this thing but I'm not even sure it has one. I went to the Sound, Video and Audio in the Manage section and all it states is that it has high def audio, nothing about video. 

??

The resolution and image is just not that great on this computer, when I pu in a dvd or stream a show from the internet. Overall experience is 3.4, the rating of this computer with it's set up. 

I think that if I can get a better picture I can hold off for new computer until after a new truck.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Check this out!

HP Omni 120-1125 All In One Computer.
AMD E-450 Dual Core Processor
4 GB RAM
500GB Hard Drive
20" LED backlit screen. 

This is a desk top that comes with a mouse but no tower, the computer is directly behind and a part of the screen. 

Web cam and hmdi included.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Some of the Dell laptops don't have a video card. The video is built in.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Doc Holliday said:


> Check this out!
> 
> HP Omni 120-1125 All In One Computer.
> AMD E-450 Dual Core Processor
> ...


Near $200 overpriced. HP just keeps shooting itself in the foot. It knows it and is already trying to liquidate these things. Search online. :laughing:


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

yeah, I just spoke with a friend who specializes in computers, said the all in one was junk.


----------

